# Have two potential breeders....



## Happy2hav

Hi, 
I have found two breeders who have pups and say they do the required health testing. I will ask for the offa numbers. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with these breeders.

Jay Ernst from Camelot havanese

Brian Wilson from jasmine havanese

Thank you!


----------



## krandall

You might want to check out this thread on Camelot.

I wasn't able to find anything about Brian Wilson or Jasmine Havanese on a web search. Do you have a web site for them?


----------



## Happy2hav

Just a Facebook page . He was recommended by Lonnie raia of forsgate havanese


----------



## Happy2hav

Looked up the sire and he has patella listed on offa from 2010. 
Could not find the dam online.


----------



## Happy2hav

Ok, another question.... Brian has a boy that is 5 months old that he was holding back to show but may part with. The idea of a slightly older puppy is appealing but I've been reading about these socialization windows. He is in a home not a kennel, but I'm concerned a out bonding with us. Am I over thinking this part?


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

Happy2hav said:


> Ok, another question.... Brian has a boy that is 5 months old that he was holding back to show but may part with. The idea of a slightly older puppy is appealing but I've been reading about these socialization windows. He is in a home not a kennel, but I'm concerned a out bonding with us. Am I over thinking this part?


I got a slightly older puppy (almost 5 months). NO issues with bonding whatsoever and you still have time to get him socialized more (I did puppy play sessions - amazing results - my pup was scared of non-Hav dogs for a couple of weeks). Honestly, my now 2.5 yr old pup will bond intensely with practically anyone after meeting them and spending an hr with them. To the point, that he'll be wimpering crying with joy when he sees them again. All of our friends are convinced my pup loves them the most of anyone.

What you really get is a pup you can likely housebreak in no time, and much less worry about leaving home more than 3 hrs for the first 2 months.


----------

